# Buffalo river bucket list trip



## thedude (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello, looking for input on our planned trip. My mom retired this year (still works a part time job). But we are dead set on a buffalo river fishing adventure after smallies and anything else we can catch. He is our plan:

Timing- mid September 
Boat - 20' flat bottom
Outfitter - wild Bill's outfitter service
Duration- 4 or 5 days on the river tent camping each night as we go. 
Starting point - Gilbert or Maumie 
Ending point - buffalo city/white river

I plan to fish light duty tackle with 4 lb line and pitch tubes, spinner baits, crawfish etc. Also will be practicing with a fly rod that I will be borrowing for the trip (not something I have any meaningful experience with). Would consider saning for minnows each morning to have some live bait. 

Would love anyone's experience and input. This was a trip my grandfather had mastered while he lived in AR but all I have is 2nd hand knowledge of how to succeed.


----------



## handyandy (Jun 7, 2018)

I think you have the basics down, are you paddling the 20ft boat? That seems like a lot to paddle, a larger canoe to me would seem like a better paddling option. I'm guessing this is a narrow 20ft flat bottom intended for paddling? Seining minnows and using live shiners/chubs/minnows has always been good to me for river smallies. I'd bring a minnow trap as well that way you can just put it out when you first get it let it catch the while you make breakfast. In southern missouri rivers very similar to AR ozark rivers craw imitations and minnow imitations have always been my go to or the real thing. I've always liked the yum craw bugs very realistic looking. Lot of craw baits on the market for clear ozark rivers I like as realistic of a presentation as I can get hence why I like the yum craw bugs. I've really come to like these little jigs as I can use a small #1 ewg worm hook that I can rig the little craw bugs weedless with. 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/888/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=cheburashka

I also like the zoom big critter craws for a bigger craw bait, flukes work great to for minnow presentation. Shallow jerk baits have always been good to me as well, deep running crank baits can be good in deeper holes. Tubes are always a good go to, as well as worms. Heck I've caught ozark stream smallies on so many things, it really just depends on their mood. I'd go armed with a lot of options. Live crawfish I like using little hair tie rubber bands to rubber band them to a hook to keep them alive and well on my hook. Bread ties can work too in a pinch, jewel sculpins have been good smallie producers for me as well.


----------



## thedude (Jun 8, 2018)

The boat will have a motor but can't use it in certain areas of the river. They require the water level/flow to be a 3.5 basically so you don't have to paddle the flatbottom. You just float and steer. Canoe will be plan B if the water level doesn't cooperate. 

Thanks for the bait recommendations. I'll try to find a collapsible minnow trap. The YUM brand craw bugs got great reviews. The bitsy tubes are also a great review from basspro. Almost every review is about smallmouth!

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/strike-king-bitsy-tube?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/yum-crawbug

I'll search for some of the other items you mentioned.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2018)

Please document this trip of a lifetime and share it here....Please! :beer:


----------



## thedude (Sep 16, 2018)

We leave this morning for our trip. Very excited and got up too early this morning! We'll be on the water tomorrow and will share pics and stories when I can. Looking forward to not having cell service is some areas....[emoji3] 

My late grandpa who loved to fish this river will be going with us. Whether he makes it back home with us has yet to be determined [emoji56]

Wish us safe travels on our 300 + mile drive.


----------



## ppine (Sep 16, 2018)

Definitely a canoe river. Wild and scenic requiring special types of camping.


----------



## thedude (Sep 16, 2018)

Cabin tonight and river tmw


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2018)

Awesome! Keep the Pictures coming!


----------



## thedude (Sep 22, 2018)

Trip is done. I'll report back in full! Beautiful area for sure.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the pictures
How was the fishing?


----------

